# Festival of fishkeeping (ACCOMADATION)



## John Starkey (21 Aug 2008)

Hi All,if anyone is looking for accomadation for the weekend i can recommend this guesthouse (i have booked in for the weekend) www.waratahlodge.co.uk,regards john.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Aug 2008)

brill, shall be booking soon

mark


----------



## Superman (21 Aug 2008)

I need to pull my finger out and book something this weekend.


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Aug 2008)

Interesting   I'm hopefully comming down with Clark.  How many nights are you stopping John?


----------



## Superman (21 Aug 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Interesting   I'm hopefully comming down with Clark.  How many nights are you stopping John?



UKaps could take over the guest house. 
Steve, shall we just book somewhere? 
How long did we say for?


----------



## Joecoral (21 Aug 2008)

I really want to go, but its looking less and less likely that I will even had a job by then, so I don't know if I can make it


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Aug 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> SteveUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think 3 nights was on the cards, but I don't mind 2...  I'm at your mercy Mr Driver


----------



## Superman (21 Aug 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fri, Sat, Sun sounds cool to me. If people are staying over on the Sunday night it'd be cool.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Aug 2008)

I am trying to make it to this event if I don't work on that weekend, but I will only come down for the day.
Would be nice to meet everyone there


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Aug 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I am trying to make it to this event if I don't work on that weekend, but I will only come down for the day.
> Would be nice to meet everyone there



I'm hoping to make it down, but like LD I'll only be able to make one day.


----------



## Superman (22 Aug 2008)

Booked it, packed it, ...


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Aug 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> UKaps could take over the guest house.


UKaps are taking over the Whole festival folks, not just the guest houses   
You know it's coming.......here it is......UKaps BABY! lol


----------



## Joecoral (22 Aug 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> Booked it, packed it, ...



gotta love the 'Kay


----------



## Egmel (22 Aug 2008)

Hmm, think I'll come down by train each day, it'll prob be cheaper


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Aug 2008)

Boss has just OK'd the time off work too, so all systems are definately go... I just have to send some money to Clark now


----------



## John Starkey (23 Aug 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Interesting   I'm hopefully comming down with Clark.  How many nights are you stopping John?



Hi Steve,i will be staying friday and saturday night,Now heres an idea if you could get to worcester then we could pick up Clark on the way, that would save some money  and i have to go past cheltenham so it would make sense,regards john


----------

